# New member looking for a starter kit



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am 33 and have been drinking coffee for about 4 years now (didn't really like it before, except with load of sugar). During the week I only drink coffee at work, which is Nespresso. I like to prepare it as americano (hot water in the cup and then I add the espresso shot from the machine), I also like to drink it as espresso sometimes when I want something stronger.

At home I have an Italian style espresso maker and a manual grinder (Porlex JP-30). I drink coffee during the WE but my girlfriend would like to have one before work in the morning with milk. We were in John Lewis this WE so we had a look and really liked the Sage Barista Express. But after having read a lot of review on US and UK site, it seems it is a bit pricey for what you get (~500£ in the UK).

Looking at the different suggestion in the the forums, I've seen that the best kit would probably be a Classic with a good grinder (~300£ used or new depends on what I can find).

Do you have any suggestion for the grinder and any advice for me ?

Thanks !

Greg


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a classic for sale at the minute, can actually pair this with a Vario grinder if you are interested?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mahlkonig-vario-coffee-grinder.html

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27985-Gaggia-classic-%A3130-postage


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Sage stuff seems to get a really good reception from those who have it - I've little experience (in fact no experience) of it ...


----------



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

From what I have read on the sage stuff, it seems that the espresso machine part is good, but the grinder seems to be the weak point.

At 500£, I was thinking I can have something better in a separate kit and it will be easier to upgrade it.

@froggstyle, I can't see the advert as I have not enough post.


----------



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

I did continue my research and looked at the grinder. For my budget (and foot print), the two that are always advised :

- Mignon

- Vario

The Mignon construction looks better and more bullet proof. But the Vario looks more convenient to use.

As my girlfriend will be using it in the morning, I was thinking the ability to program the time will be much easier than having to weigh the bean before putting them in the grinder.

Do you have any thoughts about this point ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Vario is better at dialling in, with two adjustment levers you can zero in easily and quickly, its very solid in build, small and compact.

Cant comment on the mignon as i have never had one, but they are well regarded, although clumping can be an issue from what i have read.

Mignon is conical and vario has flat burrs.

Vario has the option to set three times, mignon has one.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, the time on any grinder does not guarantee you a set weight, as the hopper gets empty the weight will change, different beans will affect this also, you are better off either modding for single dosing, or weighing your output, set the timer to a rough time then check the weight of the output.


----------



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for you complete answer. But let's say that if I have done nice espresso the day before for a given time. If I put around the same amount of bean in the grinder and run it for the same time I should achieve a good result or absolutely not ?

Thanks again !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you are single dosing, then you don't need the timer, you just run it till the beans are all ground, but you will have some retention so would have to find a way to remove this from the burrs and nozzle.

If you drink enough coffee then there is no reason why you cant just fill the hopper and weigh out what you need for each shot.


----------



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

All of this sounds really exciting !! Can't wait to try.

If i understand well, if I feel the hopper i should be able to use the timer as well if i don't change the type of bean ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess so, but you really should weigh your output, this is critical!

I remember someone saying the timer on the mignon being next to useless, the timer on the vario os better but you can still expect to get a variance on your output by 1g or 2g, I really wouldn't bother using them, even on my grinder which costs 4x the vario you can get slightly different weights out even with a full hopper, not as bad as the vario but it is there.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Hi @gregH and welcome aboard! Just to let you know that due to cost, kitchen space and impending fatherhood I still use a porlex in combo with my gaggia classic and it works! Whilst a shinh new grinder would be a beautiful thing that helps me squeeze out more flavour/cleaner cups I still enjoy better coffee than most places (including some third wave places)

My advice to you, based on this experience, is see if you enjoy the ritual of pulling shots and steaming milk before jumping whole hog into a costly purchase you may disdain. Coffee making can be a chore gor some!

Grab a classic here for a not bank breaking price, order a tamper, jewellers scales, and a milk jug to go with and, finally, bury your nose in this forum for tips, tricks and (most importantly) chat about tasty beans!


----------



## gregH (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi simontc,

That was I was thinking. Getting a Classic and first try with my manual grinder. And if I like it, go for a grinder for christmas 

I will get one and look for as much advice as can on this forum. Looks like there are a lot of people who know what they are talking about !

Cheers


----------

